# Progesterone results - can you help please?



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

I think I'm 3dpo and yesterday's bloods came back at 30.4 is that ok?  Im having another blood test done Tuesday so Will my levels increase? xx


----------



## AmywantstobeMOM (Jun 17, 2011)

From what I hear that number is right what they are looking for, it usually means you had a healthy successful ovulation.


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you Amy it seems that everyone has something different to say because I read one post saying it should be between 60-100! xx


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

sweetcheeks, that is my clinic that like them to be between 60-100. Most doctors are happy if they are 30 and will say it indicates ovulation occurred and even a lower number does not mean ovulation did not happen, and that is at 7 days post ovulation so they may well be higher then as not sure what a day 3 progesterone should do. Don't worry about what my clinic say, they do things a lot differently but then I have had 2 miscarriages so they want my progesterone to be high early on to support any pregnancy. The thing is we all worry ourselves over these results and most women don't even know theirs and have successful outcomes. Hoping the 2ww is not too long for you. xx


----------



## sweetcheeks2009 (Feb 22, 2011)

Angel star - thanks again for your useful advice. It's good to know what your clinic say because at least I can ask the question at my clinic. Just wrote to you on the other thread about my boobs not being sore this cycle and they have been in the past so that's worrying me slightly  xxx


----------

